# Hobby-Gartenteich ist jetzt in der Pubertät - 14 Jahre



## Joachim (14. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Hobby-Gartenteich.de besteht nun seit über 14 Jahren. 



Wer von Anfang an dabei ist, kennt sicher nur zu gut die bisherigen Höhen und Tiefen die so eine Seite mit sich bringt.
Nicht desto trotz - wir bestehen dank euch und unseren Sponsoren (die Werbebanner auf der Startseite) noch immer - vielen Dank dafür, und freuen uns auf die nächsten 14 Jahre mit euch rund um das Thema Teich und Garten. 

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2018)

Ja da wollen wir doch gleich gratulieren 
Und ein Streußchen gibt es oben drauf 

Und an alle stillen kleinen Helferlein im Hintergrund 
1000 mal


----------



## Boxerfan (14. Aug. 2018)

Auf das es weitere 14 Jahre gibt. Danke an Allen Beteiligten für das schöne Forum


----------



## Michael H (14. Aug. 2018)

Hallo

Da bin ich ja voll der Jungspund mit 5 Jahre ......
Ansonsten weiter so und alles Gute an / in‘s Forum und einen dicken Respekt an die Admin‘s und Moderatoren ....


----------



## DbSam (14. Aug. 2018)

Dann wollen wir doch mal hoffen, dass die Seite auch die Pubertät überlebt. 

Und großen Dank an die Betreiber und Werkler im Untergrund, äh, Hintergrund. like


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wo geht's zum Buffet?
Und, viel wichtiger, wo steht das Bier?


----------



## Joachim (14. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wo geht's zum Buffet?
> Und, viel wichtiger, wo steht das Bier?


Ist derzeit in Überlegung fürs 15 jährige... mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2018)

Joachim schrieb:


> Ist derzeit in Überlegung fürs 15 jährige... mal schauen was draus wird.


Da kommen dann aber alle 19.647 auch die Kartei leichen.
Und der Carsten @DbSam muss für alle Bierzapfen


----------



## Lion (15. Aug. 2018)

Vielen Dank, dass es durch Euch so ein schönes Forum gibt.

 Léon


----------



## ina1912 (15. Aug. 2018)

oh, 14 Jahre schon! die Hälfte bin ich ja auch schon dabei .. 
na da will ich doch mal ganz herzlich gratulieren und vielen Dank an die fleißigen unermüdlichen Macher loswerden! 



und



lg Ina


----------



## meinereiner (15. Aug. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da kommen dann aber alle 19.647 auch die Kartei leichen.
> Und der Carsten @DbSam muss für alle Bierzapfen



Und seine Frau holt das Fassl aus dem Keller hoch?

LG Robert


----------



## Ida17 (15. Aug. 2018)

Vielen, vielen Dank für dieses tolle Forum! 
Die Herzlichkeit und die schon fast familiäre Atmosphäre hier sind etwas ganz Besonderes 
Auf weitere spannende Tröts, lustige Momente und vielleicht ein Kennenlernen beim ein oder anderen Teichtreffen


----------



## Petta (15. Aug. 2018)

Dann auch von uns.........und weiter so


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Aug. 2018)

Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite. Hab in den letzten 9 Jahren so manch guten Tip gelesen und erhalten. Weiter so und vor allem Danke an alle hinter den Kulissen. Steckt ne Menge Arbeit drin


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2018)

Mein Gott wie die Zeit vergeht ...

Alles Gute für die nächsten 14 Jahre ....



LG
Helmut


----------



## pyro (15. Aug. 2018)

Dann kommt ja jetzt die "schwierige" Zeit...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und auf die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## jolantha (16. Aug. 2018)

Ach du lieber mein Vater, ich bin ja auch schon 8 Jahre dabei,  und das auch noch gerne. 
Ich mag dieses Forum und bleibe ihm auch weiterhin treu. Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein " Danke " an die Gründer


----------



## PeBo (16. Aug. 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ich finde dieses Forum als unabhängige Informationsquelle ganz hervorragend.
Hier sind doch sehr viele unterschiedliche Teichbesitzer zu finden aber ich denke dadurch findet auch jeder die entsprechenden Tipps.

 Ich bin jetzt auch schon seit acht Jahren mit dabei, davon sehr viel als passiver Leser. Ich habe aber schon sehr viele Informationen dadurch erhalten, die ich auch an meinem Teich umsetzen konnte.
Vielen Dank dafür, und macht weiter so! 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2018)

... den vielen Glückwünschen möchte ich mich anschließen..... sehr informativ dieses Forum,
klasse Tipps und Anregungen! Weiter so!!


----------



## Teich4You (16. Aug. 2018)

Tolles Forum. Würde mich freuen, wenn das weiter so bestand hat.


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2018)

Ein Forum lebt von und durch seine Nutzer.

Das seid ihr alle hier!
Solange das Forum Leben zeigt, finanziell auf eigenen Beinen steht und es technisch möglich ist, werden wir euch diese Plattform zum Austausch erhalten.

Es liegt somit an euch, ob es hobby-gartenteich.de noch in 5, 10 oder 14 Jahren gibt.


----------



## Joachim (18. Aug. 2018)

... und am Gesetzgeber. Ich sag nur DSGVO. 

Was auch mal wieder Erwähnung finden sollte, ist die unermüdliche Arbeit von unserem @Knoblauchkröte - der *unser Lexikon* gefühlt seit immer schon immer weiter mit Inhalten füllt. Auch eines unserer Forum-Urgesteine und seit 2004 dabei.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Aug. 2018)

Hallo, 
ein herzliches Dankeschön und Glückwunsch!  Bin zwar erst 6 Jahre dabei, das aber sehr gerne! 
Immer wieder schön sind die Fotos. Danke auch für die tollen Informationen und die Arbeit, die dahintersteckt an __ Knoblauchkröte!

Weiter so !
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

